# Eager 1 belt/ pulley assembly pic request



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

I am in search of a picture of the pulley assembly/mechanism. 

Something isn't right with mine. I also have an extra spring that I don't know where is supposed to go.

Mid 80's 8/26 536-909800



Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Your 536-909800 will be somewhat different from the blower you included the photo of.
I think yours will look more like this one.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/7318-post14.html
The image at sears parts direct is truly awful isn't it/


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

dbert said:


> Your 536-909800 will be somewhat different from the blower you included the photo of.
> I think yours will look more like this one.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/7318-post14.html
> The image at sears parts direct is truly awful isn't it/


 
haha, yes! The Sears diagrams are horrible. 

Sorry, the pic I attached is not mine. I showed it to help with my description. My photos were too dark and gloomy.

Is there a place I can purchase a new control cable? Mine seems to be stretched out. At the same time, it doesn't look as far away as your picture shows. (travel distance) 

Once I get a better picture, I'll post one of what I have.

Thank you!!


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are my photos


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

*One more spring*

Ok, I figured out most of my problems except one long spring. 

I don't know where this is supposed to go. Looks like a return spring for a cars carb, but I know it goes to this machine.

Anyone know where this is supposed to go?


----------

